# borderless popups



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

hi. i was wondering if there was a way to make a border less popup. or at least, if you happen to know how i can change the color and styles of the window border of the browser.

i can take away the location bar, and the file menu bar, and all those and have it blank with only the title menu and the "close button". and stuff. but for some reason that still bugs me. i want it to be invisible or just not there if possible.

i've looked at some scripts to do this, but i'm already using this awesome script i found that i'd like to keep instead of replace cause its so nifty.

http://www.thecodeproject.com/jscript/popup.asp

that is the script i'm using now for my popup window. and i think its great because of the destroy window function he implemented that makes it so that only one instance of that pop up ever exists and how it centers itself based on screen resolution instead of specifying a specific location because what works for 1024 reses doenst work for poeple with 800 by 600. and i this one works for both resolutions as far as i know.

so basically, i have my popup, i have it centerd, now i just want it either borderless, or if you know how i can change the styles of the borders on the window. i could have SWORN bravenet showed me this way to do it but i totally lost it and can't find it.

anyway. i would really appreciate it if you can tell me what i can add to this script i'm already using to make it borderless, instead of a whole new script that would force me to replace the one i found at the above link.

i don't know much about jscript. i only know html and css. and i tried to see other borderless popup scripts to see which lines of code make it borderless, but i coudln't find it. so i'd really appreciate.

but if you happen to know of a better script, that can make a popup any size i want (NOT FULLSCREEN) borderless, and can center itself in ALL resolutions. then feel free to give me that one. i'm only sticking with the one i found at the above link cause it was the best that i found so far and was hoping to keep it.

thanks in advance.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Well, don't know about the borderless stuff, but we have some pretty good java guys hanging around.

I can point you to an article about how to center any size window to the screen, and not just to the browser.

i use it on my site

http://beta.experts-exchange.com/Web/Web_Languages/JavaScript/Q_20634148.html

read the entire thread and you will get several options.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Woah Tact, long enough sig?


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

sorry about the sig. i have it there for whenever i have a problem with my computer. people can just see my sig instead of ask what my specs are. i think i'll make it a url and link it or something instead. sorry about that.


and to RandyG. thanks for the link. learned a little more from it. more than one way to center a popup. i tried the tip from the first poster on there. and it worked great in both resolutions. by my problem is having it have no window border at all. that's my main question. now i'm just stuck deciding which script to use... both seem to do the same thing. oh well. 

what i really wanna do is get rid of the border, (where the min,max, and close buttons are gone) and make it so i put in a link to close it from inside the popup.


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

oh yes I know this is possible because I've seen it done before. I'm pretty sure that its done using javascript. Try searching around there, if i get some time later I'll look for it.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I gave you he entire thread so you can see the different flavors. Since my site is dynamic, I used the very last one to be able to have dynamic variable for Height and Width.

Anyhoo, seems this is the script you want.


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

nope. i saw that one. it only works when maximised. which is always how it opens and imo is annoying cause most of the time they don't have a clsoe button and i have to press f4.

i need mine to be a fixed size and not fullscreen.

but no problem. i finally stumbled upon what i was looking for. one of the problems i had was the term it goes as. and i heard it once before but i forgot. luckily i rememberd by browsing around and searchign google. i was looking for "chromeless" popup's. i went to the site got what i needed and bam. i'm done. this problem is solved and i thank you for your help. i got my think working so well its freagni awesome. tooke me 2 days to perfect it. 

thanks again.


chromeless popup's rock!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

the least you can do is post the link you found that solved your problem, for anyone's future reference.


Glad you sorted it out, though.


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

good idea. this was the place

http://www.microbians.com/

more specifically

http://www.chromeless.org/


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

:up:

cheers!


----------



## cheng (Jul 8, 2006)

Tact said:


> nope. i saw that one. it only works when maximised. which is always how it opens and imo is annoying cause most of the time they don't have a clsoe button and i have to press f4.
> 
> i need mine to be a fixed size and not fullscreen.
> 
> ...


Hi.

Is this script you talking about working in IE6?
In case it does could you please post your script because I'm trying for ages and can't get it together.

Thanks a lot.
Cheng


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

sure no problem. wow this is an old thread but good thing i have my settings set up so i get an email whenever anyone replies to it. 


the one i found and i used and still use to thsi day, is called "byKlein's chromless windows"

after doing a search, looks like his site might have died.  i don't know if i can upload files in here. but i'll try. its a little rar file with all the stuff you need. most important the jscript i think. i forgot how i used it myself. after i was done with it, i almost never changed it ever again. lol

i hope it helps.


----------



## cheng (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Tact.
Thank you very much.
I aooreciate it.
I think that is sxactly what I'm looking for.

Thanks again.
Cheng


----------

